# 7yr old Appy gelding of unknown origin



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He's not a bad looking horse. Love his pattern 
He has a nice big shoulder and plenty of depth through the chest
Neck is set quite high
Stands under himself in the front legs
Back is a nice length for his size
A little bum high
Personally, i like the shape of his hindquarters
A little bit posty in the back legs but none of he faults are to the extreme


----------



## Shacane (Feb 3, 2014)

When I get home I'll post more profile pics, he looks like he stands way under himself in that photo but I haven't noticed it since I've had him in my possession so it could well be that he wasn't stacked properly.
This horse has tremendous gaits, incredibly athletic, I'll try and post a YouTube video of him. He also has a huge stop, he's a fun little horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boldnheart (Dec 14, 2013)

I like him a lot! Have you got anymore pictures??? I'd love to see them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he has the long back of many appys. very nice looking horse, got that Appy versatility look. hope you can find time to ride him lots!


----------



## Shacane (Feb 3, 2014)

Finally home, got a pic of him after our ride yesterday.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hes a nice looking horse. sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Darkdapples (Oct 3, 2013)

I think you got a nice working horse. 
He does stand underneath himself in front, but the second photo with the saddle on him shows a much less severe angle, and I think it's a more accurate portrayal of his front legs. 
His pasterns are angled nicely, not too long, not too short, looks like they could stand up to a lot of use. 
His back legs are posty, but he has nice deep hocks and a low stifle, so I could imagine he has smoother swinging gaits, and can probably get underneath himself easily. 
Steep shoulder -I associate that with a smoother ride. 
His neck ties in a bit high.
His croup has a nice angle in the later saddled photo. 

I actually really like him. He looks like a true all around horse, and he has a really usable body from the looks of it. 

I would think some type of halter blood lines from the heavier set body and the lighter bone. Though he doesn't have the rhino-esque physique of some "halter" horses, I've seen a few that resemble him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

> Steep shoulder -I associate that with a smoother ride.


 Do you? How would a steep shoulder make it smoother?

Personally, I do not see a steep shoulder.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how;s his behavior now? he looks like a well built riding/working horse.


----------



## Shacane (Feb 3, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> how;s his behavior now? he looks like a well built riding/working horse.


He was a tough apple at first, but he's coming along quickly.
He's learning turnarounds slowly (he's not super coordinated yet!), he's got a great hard fast stop and he's starting on lateral work as well as fine tuning his neck reining. In the last 3 rides he picked up leg yielding nicely, he takes big soft cross over steps already.

I didn't have any time to ride him this winter, but I'm home now for a bit I hope and will be putting on as many rides as I can.

He is a horse that could go all day and would make a tremendous ranch horse for sure. He's had a rope thrown off him already.

His lope is very "rocking horse" and rolling and one that you could ride pretty much all day. He's getting a nice soft jog. His strides are quite sweeping and soft, very lovely.


----------



## Shacane (Feb 3, 2014)

He's filling out, he's got quite the massive chest on him now!


----------

